# Winter Jacket Help!!



## Stephie Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

So its beginning to get cold in Chicago and I am in desperate need of a good winter jacket. I've been shopping around for about a month, but I think I'm just way to picky. I've read great things about the Abercrombie winter jackets, but they are pricey. I went today and tried one on and it was so warm and thick. It seems like its worth the money, but I'm still not sure. $200 is alot of money for a college student like me. So does anyone know of any other brands that have really warm winter jackets??? TIA!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a few by BCBG Maxamara I think?
A really nice long red coat and its so warm. It cost me near to nothing in the sales.

Also I think Nordstrom have some nice ones on their website!


----------



## stacylynne (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Jones New York Shealing Coat.
You can try shopping in Marshalls, TJ Maxx or Century 21. Try shopping @ those stores so you can keep the costs down.
Good Luck


----------



## Shaquille (Oct 7, 2008)

My winter jackets are from Mango and Gap. Mango have nice ones and the prices are affordable. I think if you buy a certain amount online, they'll send it to you for free.. 
Gap also has good ones, but theirs are more the bubbly winter jacket ones.
Good luck!!


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 7, 2008)

Definitely try someplace like Marshall's or TJ Maxx. As an east coast transplant from California to New York, let me tell you the value of a good winter coat!! I have a G Star Raw Coat and a North Face Parka, both I scored on sale! I know $200 sounds like a lot, but you figure you'll wear it everyday and it will keep you warm. To me, spening the money on something like this is totally worth it, even if we're poor college students!

Also, something to consider when you get your jacket... if you get one that's synthetic (not wool or cotton, but something nylon and filled with down or polyester like a North Face Parka) waterproof it!! If it snows and your jacket gets wet it can ruin the filling. If you go to a sporting good store, they can give you all the info. My dad waterproofed mine, and I'm sooooo glad he did.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 15, 2008)

I know how you feel...

My dad would buy me a winter coat every year, but now I don't live at home... so anytype of clothing is spent out of my own walet.  And I am very much a frugal shopper now a days. 

-  I've noticed Burlington Coat Factory has warm yet affordable coats.  
-  Watch for the Old Navy coat sales (every wear, their peacoat style coats are about $24.99).  
-  If you really want Abercrombie, try their outlet stores (you might have to Google that one).


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

When I lived in Ohio I used to always go to Burlington Coat Factory for a down filled coat because winter there is firece!! I got rid of most of my coats when I moved to Texas so I don't remember all the brands...But I remember my warmest jacket was by The North Face and I purchased it at BCF too .


----------



## christina83 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi there, I live in the Uk but topshop now have a US site, their coats are pretty good.
Coats - Jackets, Coats and Waistcoats - Topshop USA

just thought Id give you the link too


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Old Navy/the Gap have great peacoats
Burlington Coat Factory 
and I LOVE Coffee Shop! Available on Nordstrom.com, they're cute jackets for under a hundred dollars!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/SR?KeyWord=coffee+shop&CatID=6000014|Juniors+BP.&s  earchorigin=KeywordSearch&cm_ven=google&cm_cat=jun  iors&cm_pla=coffee_shop&cm_ite=coffeeshop%20coats_  Exact

hth!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to be an enabler here - last year, my aunt got me an Abercrombie coat that I'd been drooling over for months, and I LOVE MY A&F COAT!!!!!  It is seriously THE warmest coat I've owned since I was a kid.  Not a lot of extra layers were required for me to stay warm, and they really hold up in bad weather.  I think to say I love my A&F coat is a bit of an understatement.  That thing cost over $200 but it's definitely gotten use and seems, to me, to be worth the money.  While I didn't pay for it out of pocket, I've told my aunt that she definitely got her money's worth lol!

BUT if you're looking to save money, Old Navy has some great options, and Burlington Coat Factory, TJ Maxx, and Marshall's or Ross have huge selections too.  I've gotten some good coats at all those stores in years past, so they're definitely worth looking into!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Oct 16, 2008)

Eddie Bauer hands down. I've been wearing their down coats for years and I never need more than the usual lightweight hoodie underneath. I'm in Chicago too, and trust me, coats need to be functional before they need to be  cute in this weather, lol. Plus, I don't think I've spent more than 100 bucks on a coat since they're always on sale. I've always gone to the one at Woodfield since I think it has a better selection.


----------

